# 2.0 diesel manual transmission



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I suggest looking for one of the manuals used with this engine in Europe:




edited from Wikipedia said:


> GM Powertrain separately developed their diesel engines based on 1.9 JTD, after end of "marriage" between GM and Fiat,[SUP][16][/SUP] and first was 160 PS (120 kW; 160 hp) version for Astra and Insignia, which was later upgraded to 165 PS for Astra (163 PS in restyled version of Insignia), and less powerful version for Insignia with 110 PS and 130 PS. In 2011 GM Powertrain Europe developed a new derivative - the twin-turbocharger BiTurbo version, with 195 PS (143 kW; 192 hp), which is used in the Insignia and starting with 2013 in the Astra J. Internally the new engine is referred to as *GM Ecotec Family B engine. The same engine was also available in the 2011 Saab 9-5 with 160 PS and 190 PS twin-turbo. In 2013 Opel introduced cleaner and more fuel efficient versions of the 2.0 CDTI engine and the ecoFLEX version, with 99 g/km of CO[SUB]2[/SUB] and 120 PS (140 PS for Insignia).[SUP][17][/SUP]*





edited from Wikipedia said:


> *GM Applications:*
> 
> 
> *2014–2015 Chevrolet Cruze (NA)*
> ...


----------



## coothethird (Jun 3, 2018)

Thanks Tomko!

I am seeing that the saab 9-5 came with f-35 and f-40. I wonder if the us f-40 is the same?

I am also finding that the vectra 1.9 diesel used an f-40 as well. Again I wonder if it's the same f-40 we find in the US.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The F-40 might be a good place to start - it came in the Verano, which has the same 5x115 lug pattern as the 2.0L CTD.

The transmission shouldn't be any different between NAFTA or EMEA: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GM_F40_transmission


----------



## coothethird (Jun 3, 2018)

I am bringing this back from the dead. I found this on the net:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Manual-tra...=item2aac4faf73:g:SfUAAOSwscNbJ1rp:rk:17:pf:0

This sees to be one of the applications. Would this bolt to the LUZ engine we have here in the US?


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

My personal opinion is that this is not a worthwhile undertaking. While you may find a manual tranny that will match up, that's the easy part. The communications are what will make this a nightmare. This ain't your Daddy's 67 Chevy here. And while there is a world of knowledge on this site, application wise I do not believe it's been done. If the car is a garage queen go for it, but if it's your daily driver...... again, my personal opinion.


----------



## coothethird (Jun 3, 2018)

I should clarify that this is not for a conversion of a cruze. This is for gathering information about manual options for the Cruze diesel engine. I would like to use the engine for a conversion in an older car. The engine would also have other applications and a manual would be quite useful. It's unfortunate that the 2.0 diesel wasn't available in the US with a manual.

Really I am interested in information about getting a manual trans/clutch/flywheel that will work with the 2.0 diesel engine. There has been a lot of good info about other applications that may work. That's why I asked about this specific trans. It's for a 1.9, so there is a good chance it could work. I would very much like to get confirmation before getting a trans shipped from Europe, but I may have to because it seems that this is an unknown. If anyone has already done it, I haven't found a build thread. 

Additionally I will have to gather information about how to make the engine run stand alone. I think one of the tuners may be able to help here. If they can tune fuel/timing and delete the emissions code, surely they can help.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

With all the electronics nowadays, even you will get the proper match you may not get it to work. 17-18 years ago I did different crazy swaps that I have doubts it would work on modern cars....


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

The 2.0 we have is an updated version of the 1.9JTD/TiD. And the 2.0 Diesel Cruzes globally used the F40 trans. It should be relatively easy to source flywheel, clutch and trans parts for a 2016 global Cruze. I don't know if that Saab unit is exactly the same. That's pretty much a straight Fiat unit. The 2.0 was updated by GM after their fallout with Fiat.


----------



## coothethird (Jun 3, 2018)

Thanks Maven. After looking again, there are some units from Opel Insignia 2.0 CDTI cars. That seems to be the closest match.


----------

